# 450 foreman clutch noise?



## Tunz (Feb 23, 2016)

hey guys, I'm new to the forum here. just wanted to say Hi and thanks for having me!

i recently picked up a 450 foreman that was smoking bad. so i went ahead and did a top end job on it...my own fault, but i should have listened to the engine a bit more before i went ahead with the top end build. bike starts up and works the way it should, lots of power and no smoke at all now...everything is good apart from an annoying clunking noise in the lower end. i took a stethoscope and checked everywhere on the engine while it was running and the noise was definitely concentrated in the clutch cover and more specifically to where the main clutch would be (left side of clutch cover with rider perspective). so i decided to take a look and see whats going on. have both clutches off now and really can't seam to find any apparent issues. even checked the crank for play while i can access it with the clutches off an it seams good and tight...everything seams tight really. only thing i can see that could possibly be it...the big ring gear on back of the main clutch can be moved side to side with a little pressure. I have another clutch from a 400 here and it does have play as well, but not as bad ...just for comparison. (they are same part number). apart from that I'm sure the one way bearing is gone in the centrifugal clutch since i have no engine braking and there is a spinning noise from the clutch area when i turn the bike off. anyone ever deal with an issue like that? clunky clutch noise...that almost sounds like a crank bearing or something....

any help would be greatly appreciated!...posted this on a couple other forums and not really getting much of a response at all. please help!...really don't want to have to put it all back together and not fix the issue.

cheers


----------

